# My first and last Wyndham stay



## nakyak (Jul 2, 2014)

An EXecutive with Wyndham has reached out to me and asked me to remove my post and would like to meet with me.  I will honor his request and remove the information for now.  

I will follow up with the outcome of our conversation.  I will not be accepting or asking for any compensation.  That is not what I was ever after.


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 2, 2014)

This is disgusting. I can hardly believe it's true. I would like to 
know managements take on how this wasn't taken care of immediately. 
Sue


----------



## nakyak (Jul 2, 2014)

susgar said:


> This is disgusting. I can hardly believe it's true. I would like to
> know managements take on how this wasn't taken care of immediately.
> Sue




I spoke to a member of management today.  She listened but she also listened yesterday when the issue was first brought up and didn't do anything.  She told me she did not know about it.  She was with the group watching the world cup when a Supervisor informed them.

I don't have confidence that she even cares to do anything about it or take any action.  I have never experienced such a lack of responsiveness.


I will just take my business elsewhere and share the pictures of what I encountered on social media.  I'm not sure if TUG rules will allow me to post the photos but I would gladly do so if allowed.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 2, 2014)

The local DPH - Dept. of Public Health - might be interested.

*http://www.orchd.com/environmentalHealth/sanitaryNuisances/index.asp

Our office investigates complaints regarding Sanitary Nuisances as defined in Florida Statute 386.041. A nuisance injurious to health is generally defined as: 
•Untreated or improperly treated human waste, garbage, offal, dead animals, or dangerous waste materials from manufacturing processes, air pollutants, gasses, and noisome odors which are harmful to human or animal life. 
•Improperly built or maintained septic tanks, water closets, or privies. 
•Keeping diseased animals dangerous to human health. 
•Unclean or filthy places where animals are slaughtered. 
•Any condition capable of breeding flies, mosquitoes, or other arthropods capable of transmitting diseases to humans. 
•Any act or condition which may cause disease. 

When a nuisance is found to exist, a sanitary nuisance notice is issued giving a reasonable time for correction, based on the severity of the condition, and if correction is not completed, legal action is taken. Failure to comply is considered a second degree misdemeanor.

If you have a concern about a possible sanitary nuisance please call our office at 407-858-1497.*


----------



## JimMIA (Jul 2, 2014)

With regard to the pictures, give it a shot.  The worst that can happen is the mods remove them.

Which Wyndham resort?  There are numerous Wyndhams in Orlando.


----------



## staceyeileen (Jul 2, 2014)

Which resort are you talking about?  There are several Wyndhams in Orlando.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 2, 2014)

The above is truly disgusting, and I'd think that 'Corporate' would be interested, even though this is just one incident at one resort, and probably NOT indicative of the entire chain.

A few years ago we stayed at the Wyndham Rio Mar Resort in Puerto Rico. Nice place. But after the a/c crapped out in our unit and every surface was soaking wet and slippery from the condensation, and the wi-fi didn't work. Maintenance came and removed a panel to expose an air filter. It was utterly opaque and had hair, bits of candy wrapper, and unknown detritus matted thickly to it. It had been a LONG time since that air filter had been changed! The a/c was claimed to be fixed, but the room didn't dry, nor feel cool or dehumidified for the duration of  our stay. The desk claimed that the resort was full and there were no other units to move us to.

That broke me of Wyndham.

Jim


----------



## nakyak (Jul 2, 2014)

I can not figure out how to load the pictures as an attachment or I would post

I would also be remiss if I did not mention that the evening when I checked in the bathrooms were also a complete disaster minus the human waste.  This was not an isolated incident.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 2, 2014)

*posting pictures*

It takes setting the pictures up with a URL in a picture hosting service, like Photobucket or similar. Then clicking on the little square icon (above where you type messages) with the mountain and sun in it and putting the URL in the box there.

Jim


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Uh, thanks, but no thanks.....

Well, I really don't need photos, but the Dept. of Public Health might be interested.




/


----------



## nakyak (Jul 2, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> It takes setting the pictures up with a URL in a picture hosting service, like Photobucket or similar. Then clicking on the little square icon (above where you type messages) with the mountain and sun in it and putting the URL in the box there.
> 
> Jim



It may take me a bit if time to get to photobucket but rest assured I will get there and post photos.  Give me a few hours.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 2, 2014)

I wish you had taken pictures and sent it to the City of Orlando Health Dept and to Wynham Corp Office. Heads should roll.


----------



## nakyak (Jul 2, 2014)

I have uploaded photos to both photo bucket and flickr and I can not get them to show in my posts.

I will try again later when I can get to a less restricted connection and set up.


----------



## Gracey (Jul 2, 2014)

Which resort is this?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 2, 2014)

nakyak1504 said:


> I have uploaded photos to both photo bucket and flickr and I can not get them to show in my posts.
> 
> I will try again later when I can get to a less restricted connection and set up.



When you click on them in Photobucket, and select the  file, then in TUG's posting window, click the icon with the little picture on it, a box will open for that [IMG] file. That should do it. You can preview the post. Try copy/paste if just clicking on it doesn't work. I honestly don't do it often enough to accomplish posting pictures first time, every time. It's a little bit trial and error, but usually I can get it done.

I don't know that pictures of smears will convey the feeling of the moment, but when pictures taken at successive times can be submitted to authorities, showing lack of attendant activity, the seriousness of the situation should be apparent.

Jim


----------



## nakyak (Jul 2, 2014)

See post 1


----------



## nakyak (Jul 2, 2014)

See post 1


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 3, 2014)

I have a tough time believing anyone who doesn't site a specific resort in his/ her post.  

Wyndham is in the hospitality industry, and I have never seen anything like you described in any of the many public restrooms at Bonnet Creek or Star Island.  Even if someone did have a child do such a thing in a public restroom, the staff would be quick to clean it.  

I have no idea what the motive of such a post could possibly be, but I think naming the resort would be logical, and you haven't done that.  

Bonnet Creek is as nice as any of the Marriott resorts, in my opinion.  Maybe you are in a Wyndham hotel?  

Please, do tell what resort this is, so we can all call the front desk and inquire about this filthy restroom.  I know as a VIP Platinum member, I am VERY curious.


----------



## nakyak (Jul 3, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have a tough time believing anyone who doesn't site a specific resort in his/ her post.
> 
> Wyndham is in the hospitality industry, and I have never seen anything like you described in any of the many public restrooms at Bonnet Creek or Star Island.  Even if someone did have a child do such a thing in a public restroom, the staff would be quick to clean it.
> 
> ...



I'm not going to name resorts and I understand why you wish to remain skeptical.   

I agree bonnet creek is nice and there is no disputing that.  I'm just going to choose to not spend my money with Wyndham again.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 3, 2014)

nakyak1504 said:


> I'm not going to name resorts



Why?  Sorry, but it makes no sense to go this far and not name the resort...


----------



## LisaH (Jul 3, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have a tough time believing anyone who doesn't site a specific resort in his/ her post.
> 
> Wyndham is in the hospitality industry, and I have never seen anything like you described in any of the many public restrooms at Bonnet Creek or Star Island.  Even if someone did have a child do such a thing in a public restroom, the staff would be quick to clean it.
> 
> ...





DeniseM said:


> Why?  Sorry, but it makes no sense to go this far and not name the resort...



Sounds like the OP is still at the resort. I may be hesitant about naming the resort too if I were the OP. He can be tracked down by the resort staff for retribution.


----------



## nakyak (Jul 3, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Why?  Sorry, but it makes no sense to go this far and not name the resort...



It's my preference not to.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 3, 2014)

I have no dog in this fight, but the 2 photos in post #16 are of 2 different stalls. There is no question that they show a lacking in housekeeping and could certainly use attention. Who knows, maybe the housekeeper was watching the futbol match as well. I'm not apologizing for Wyndham, and am neither an owner, nor have any desire to be one.

I hope that the correct manager can straighten out their housekeeping, and that nobody gets ill, but in the overall scheme of things, without naming names or locations, and stating clearly what a complainer wants to remedy a deficiency, no amount of 3rd party (us) conjecture will fix it. 

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 3, 2014)

nakyak1504 said:


> It's my preference not to.



Ok, but you said this in your first post:  





> I don't like giving bad reviews but I would not be *providing a service* if I didn't do this here.



So what service is it that you feel you are providing?  If you just want to vent, well that's your prerogative, but I wouldn't call it a "service," and there is certainly no way we can back you up without knowing the name of the resort.


----------



## nakyak (Jul 3, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> I have no dog in this fight, but the 2 photos in post #16 are of 2 different stalls. There is no question that they show a lacking in housekeeping and could certainly use attention. Who knows, maybe the housekeeper was watching the futbol match as well. I'm not apologizing for Wyndham, and am neither an owner, nor have any desire to be one.
> 
> I hope that the correct manager can straighten out their housekeeping, and that nobody gets ill, but in the overall scheme of things, without naming names or locations, and stating clearly what a complainer wants to remedy a deficiency, no amount of 3rd party (us) conjecture will fix it.
> 
> Jim



I'm not after anything and did not accept nor ask for any compensation.

I just simply told them I am a member of TUG and may post here.


----------



## nakyak (Jul 3, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Ok, but you said this in your first post:
> 
> So what service is it that you feel you are providing?  If you just want to vent, well that's your prerogative, but I wouldn't call it a "service," and there is certainly no way we can back you up without knowing the name of the resort.




Thanks but I don't need anyone to back me up.  I know what I saw and how the conversations with their staff went.

They lost any chance of me returning as a customer .


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 3, 2014)

nakyak1504 said:


> Thanks but I don't need anyone to back me up.  I know what I saw and how the conversations with their staff went.
> 
> They lost any chance of me returning as a customer .



Fair enough - you are certainly entitled to vent if that's your goal here.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 3, 2014)

All it takes is one bad visitor to destroy a bathroom.  Housekeepers cannot go into every bathroom and make sure it's cleaned after each guest uses it.  Some people are slobs. 

You are posting to a bunch of people who are showing genuine concern, and you don't even say what resort.  I cannot imagine a motive for doing this.  

I would call the manager of Bonnet Creek myself to voice my concern, since we have guests there currently.  That is, if I thought it was BC.


----------



## nakyak (Jul 3, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> All it takes is one bad visitor to destroy a bathroom.  Housekeepers cannot go into every bathroom and make sure it's cleaned after each guest uses it.  Some people are slobs.
> 
> You are posting to a bunch of people who are showing genuine concern, and you don't even say what resort.  I cannot imagine a motive for doing this.
> 
> I would call the manager of Bonnet Creek myself to voice my concern, since we have guests there currently.  That is, if I thought it was BC.



I agree with you that some guests are slobs and housekeepers can't be everywhere.  Accidents happen.  

No matter how good an organization is they are going to have shortcomings and service failures.  It's how they respond when there is a service failure that shows what they are made of.  

I didn't see the genuine care that I would like to see as a consumer.


----------



## wjappraise (Jul 3, 2014)

nakyak1504 said:


> I noticed it around 4pm and watched an unfortunate guest fall victim and step in it.  He was just as disgusted as I was.




Hmmmm.  Based upon your account and the photos you would have been in the stall with "the unfortunate guest" to watch it happen.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 3, 2014)

The problem is that the OP reported the problem to management and the problem was not corrective or address properly by management. Personally & professionally, I have seen this before (in men restrooms in city, state, & federal buildings and some major retail buildings). I would have reported the problem and my expectation would be that the problem would be corrective in a half hour or less. Health reason.  That is my two cent.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't believe any of this.



nakyak1504 said:


> I don't like giving bad reviews but I would not be providing a service if I didn't do this here.  ...



You have not provided a service, you've just been whinning.



> I noticed it around 4pm and watched an unfortunate guest fall victim and step in it.  ...



What sort of person would watch another guest step in this wihout giving some kind of warning?  And as noted above, were you in the stall with that person?



> Around 6-7pm I went into the bathroom again and the human waste was still on the floor.



Why did you go back?  I know the perpetrator of a crime will often go back to the scene but what business is it of yours to check up on the cleaning people?







> I informed members of management again and could tell that numerous people had stepped in the waste and drug it all around. ...



I have a very hard time believing that anyone, let alone numerous people, would walk into a public bathroom and not look at what they are doing and where they are stepping.



> Fast forward to after 9pm last evening and I went back into the bathroom ....Oh I also have photos as well.



Another trip back to the scene??  What purpose does it serve to post those pics here?  Two different stalls and they could be anywhere.

Give us location details so this can be a real warning to others.  If you don't want to do that don't try to pretend you are doing anyone a service here. 

The whole story smells fishy (or worse) to me.


----------



## staceyeileen (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't understand why you won't do me the service of naming the resort, so that I can avoid it in the future?  Otherwise, your warning is of little value.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 3, 2014)

I would think this is a health dept. issue and you could file a complaint with them.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 3, 2014)

Not enough here to convince me I made a bad choice buying Wyndham

The op mentioned spending money with Wyndham..The timeshares are not equipped to accept money for a reservation.  .I bet this is at a Wyndham hotel in the area, not a timeshare at all,,,subtle difference I know, but a difference all the same....Im just not as concerned with how the various Wyndham hotels are managed. Most of them are franchises anyway. 
defecate
Also: Ive stayed at 4 of the Wyndham timeshares in the area...I cant remember ever seeing a place where staff can watch soccer in the view of us guests. Im sure they have a break room somewhere, but I bet you cant see it from the lobby or any public area

I also question the ops use of the word "decided" in his post....I cant believe anyone "decided" to defecate on the floor,  Some poor guy had a problem...(weve all been there, especially on vacation) Ive always been able to make it to a toilet, or behind a bush...but its been close, more than once. Thats no excuse for the staff not responding to his complaint  but I find myself sympathizing more with the guy that had the problem then the op


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 3, 2014)

Sorry ... those bathroom pictures are neither date nor time stamped plus very generic in tiles and layout. And for a Wyndham, the lighting "looks" dark.

JMHO,


----------



## torontobuyer (Jul 3, 2014)

*agree.*



csxjohn said:


> I don't believe any of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said. You'd make a great detective. 

And OP sure seems to like to visit public restrooms and observe them on a regular basis. I myself, prefer using the one in my unit. Maybe it's a picture fetish.

And the only pictures of the same stall, are clearly different messes, so whichever mess came first, was cleaned up.

I think the location isn't being named, because then the story can be disputed.


----------



## nakyak (Jul 3, 2014)

The keyboard detective work here is laughable.

Some of you get it.  Some of you are just Wyndham cheerleaders where they can do no wrong.  Marriott has them too.

Bottom line is a problem was reported by me on Tuesday 3 separate times.  No action was taken by staff on site.  If you are fine with that type of response then you much different expectations than me.


----------



## nakyak (Jul 3, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> You have not provided a service, you've just been whinning.
> 
> :



You are right.  Complaining about staff not cleaning up human waste is just whining.  I should have just sucked it up and enjoyed it.


----------



## Ron2 (Jul 3, 2014)

If you're staying at a Wyndham resort, why are you continually running to the public restrooms? Every unit has one or more bathrooms. Although public restrooms are typically less than acceptable, I have used the public restrooms while waiting to check in. I have always found them to be very clean and most appear to be seldom used. Since most of Wyndham resort's public restrooms are near the check in area they would likely be used as much by resort staff as by the public, so it's highly unlikely that any such mess would go unresolved, especially if reported.


----------



## nakyak (Jul 3, 2014)

I received contact from a Wyndham Executive who asked that I remove and/or edit the post if possible to remove the details until we speak.  He seems genuinely concerned (the first person so far at Wyndham) about the incident.  I am going to give him the benefit of the doubt and allow him an opportunity to respond without this thread continuing to tailspin into a mess.

  I agreed to set up a time to meet however we will not speak until after the holiday sometime next week.  I will provide an update at that time.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 3, 2014)

Good luck OP.  To me, your story is believable but I also agree with the others that have questions about why you didn't post the specific resort name.  But that is your choice.  

Kind of interesting that it took a post on TUG to get some action.  They say a picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## comicbookman (Jul 3, 2014)

nakyak1504 said:


> I'm not after anything and did not accept nor ask for any compensation.
> 
> I just simply told them I am a member of TUG and may post here.



Sorry to nitpick, but it looks like you are not a member of Tug, just a guest.  Without naming the resort, you do nobody a service.  As a wyndham owner, I am very concerned about possible lapses.  This could affect me or my guests directly.  Your compliant, while clearly detailing some vile conditions, is no more helpful than random pictures of nasty public toilets.


----------



## nakyak (Jul 3, 2014)

comicbookman said:


> Sorry to nitpick, but it looks like you are not a member of Tug, just a guest.  *Without naming the resort, you do nobody a service.*  As a wyndham owner, I am very concerned about possible lapses.  This could affect me or my guests directly.  *Your compliant, while clearly detailing some vile conditions, is no more helpful than random pictures of nasty public toilets.*



I have to disagree.

It was my posting here that generated a response from a Wyndham Executive.  Up until I posted here the staff I have spoke to have not been responsive.  The Executive at Wyndham is in a position to fix the situation for owners like yourself so you don't have the same experience I did when you travel.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 3, 2014)

If I knew the name of the resort I'd be able to be vigilant about such things if I ever stayed there.  But without knowing which Wyndham resort it is, my only option is to avoid all of them. And that's not very productive, or even likely.

OP, I appreciate your efforts to get some action about things. But without providing the average TUG visitor more information, it's like saying you ate at a restaurant someplace that had bad food. Ok, fine - we get that. But how will we be able to protect ourselves from/when eating at that same bad restaurant without knowing which one it is?  By not naming names, you could be perpetuating the problem.

If Wyndham takes action, (and I agree they should), then this unnamed resort should be the cleanest one on the planet.  I'd prefer to stay there next time, if I knew which one it was.  But I don't. And neither does anyone else.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 3, 2014)

I appreciate OP in posting his/her experience.  However, many unanswered questions lead me and others to likely wonder:

1) It was a Wyndham hotel and not a resort
2) Why in the world do you even want to keep using or checking on a disgusting public toilet?  

Escalating it to Wyndham management is a good thing and if posting on TUG helps get you the desired results, TUG has done everyone a service again.


----------



## presley (Jul 3, 2014)

There must be hundreds of Wyndham hotels, motels and resorts in that area.  Instead of blasting Wyndham in general, in spite of it being a fun thing to do, blast the resort and the crappy manager.  The posts here, even after cleanup, look like blaming the entire Wyndham corporation.  I know they have some very junky places with awful management, but there are also some good ones, too.  Place the blame where it belongs, with the actual location and the manager for that site.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 3, 2014)

So maybe we should start guessing which resort?  

I guess Star Island because it's the only one in II, and the OP owns II resorts for exchange purposes.  Star Island has a few different management companies, by the way.  So if you exchange into Star Island, you could easily be staying with some other company besides Wyndham. 

I am not a Wyndham apologist, and Ron and a few others can attest I had a poor experience at Bonnet Creek a few years back, when the resort literally did not have two units for us.  The 2 bedrooms were for the same exact dates, and they ere both RCI exchanges, made at the same time.  Wyndham in its infinite corporate wisdom cancelled one of our reservations, because "you cannot have two reservations under the same name."  These were RCI exchanges and don't have the same rules.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Let's hope (for the OP's sake) that the non-offending Wyndham hotels/resorts are not reading this blog. 

Casting a wide net could come back to bite the OP.

-


----------



## nakyak (Jul 3, 2014)

sptung said:


> I appreciate OP in posting his/her experience.  However, many unanswered questions lead me and others to likely wonder:
> 
> 1) It was a Wyndham hotel and not a resort
> 2) Why in the world do you even want to keep using or checking on a disgusting public toilet?
> ...



I have been a timeshare owner for decades.  I know the difference between Wyndham Hotels and Wyndham timeshare.

I also didn't go to the resort to stay in the room.  I wanted to enjoy the facilities with my grandchildren.  A health issue requires frequent trips to the rest room for me.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 3, 2014)

For the curious, The OP has been registered here for 8 years, and with exception of the first few posts, the rest have been pretty much bellyaching. I don't have a dog in this fight, not being a Wyndham owner or apologist, so I'm done here.

Carry on.

Jim


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 3, 2014)

nakyak1504 said:


> I'm not after anything and did not accept nor ask for any compensation.
> 
> I just simply told them I am a member of TUG and may post here.



Okay - I hear you. You are not asking for anything, just trolling. 

8 years as a guest on TUG.  

Enjoy your Orlando vacation stay.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 3, 2014)

I feel that ever Wyndham resort and hotel in Orlando is on a very high alert status from upper management because of this thread.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 3, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> I feel that ever Wyndham resort and hotel in Orlando is on a very high alert status from upper management because of this thread.





  ............. and poopie patrol.






-


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 3, 2014)

After reviewing the photos. I am just guessing that they were taken in the swimming pool area... Where there are public rest rooms..


----------



## nakyak (Jul 3, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> For the curious, The OP has been registered here for 8 years, and with exception of the first few posts, the rest have been pretty much bellyaching. I don't have a dog in this fight, not being a Wyndham owner or apologist, so I'm done here.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Jim




I think if you look back at my history of posts (although few) I have been fair.  I have provided valuable suggestions for using MVC points when selecting views at Ko'Olina.  Broke the news that Jupiter was leaving the Ritz-Carlton Club, and advised a person to rescind on a 66k purchase with Marriott all within the last few months.

I guess providing good advice to the consumers of this site is bellyaching.  I also learned today that expecting sanitary conditions at the resort is considered "whining" by a certain few.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 3, 2014)

I think people have been hard on you in this thread, but I also think it's rather difficult to understand why you aren't revealing the name of the resort.  I can't think of a single good reason why you would not post the name.  If you weren't being so secretive, I don't think people would be so suspicious of your motives.


----------



## nakyak (Jul 3, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I think people have been hard on you in this thread, but I also think it's rather difficult to understand why you aren't revealing the name of the resort.  I can't think of a single good reason why you would not post the name.  If you weren't being so secretive, I don't think people would be so suspicious of your motives.




I'm not asking for anyone's understanding either.

The thread generated a reponse out of Wyndham which is more than I can say I saw from them in person.  If they get the issue fixed it benefits the people who feel that my bringing this issue up is whining.  

I'll save the names and details for the Wyndham executive I speak with.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 3, 2014)

Let's make this simple:  WHY don't you want to reveal the resort's name?


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 3, 2014)

nakyak1504 said:


> I'm not asking for anyone's understanding either.
> 
> The thread generated a reponse out of Wyndham which is more than I can say I saw from them in person.  If they get the issue fixed it benefits the people who feel that my bringing this issue up is whining.
> 
> I'll save the names and details for the Wyndham executive I speak with.



Suggestion when you complaint about a problem.
1. Always complaint in writing or by e-mail
2, Ascertain all the names of individuals that you speak with.
3. Follow up your complaint to make sure things/the problem have been corrective.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 3, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Let's make this simple:  WHY don't you want to reveal the resort's name?



I too believe that others have been unfair here.

I think a better question is what were the motives of the OP's first post?  Perhaps she wanted to vent or perhaps she wanted the attention of Wyndham.  Perhaps she wanted advice on how to deal with the situation the next time.  Regardless it's totally up to the OP to tell us the resort or not.  

I had a similar experience with bed bugs at a timeshare in the Dells.  I reported the experience on TUG but chose to not reveal the name of the resort.  I didn't want to reveal the name of the resort because I chose not to drag the resort's name through the mud.  Nobody responded negatively in my thread about motives, lies, etc as they've done here.

If the OP doesn't want to tell us the name, I'm fine with that.  If she gets it resolved in her meeting next week, that might be all she's after and good for him/her.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 3, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I think people have been hard on you in this thread, but I also think it's rather difficult to understand why you aren't revealing the name of the resort.  I can't think of a single good reason why you would not post the name.  If you weren't being so secretive, I don't think people would be so suspicious of your motives.



Denise,
  I've been reading this thread right along. Interestingly enough, the OP has deleted his/her original post in its entirety. 

  What I think started out as a well-intended PSA immediately  lost any value as the OP remained vague and cast bad light on ALL Wyndhams in the area. This is  not only unfair to those reading the thread, but to Wyndham as well. 

  Incomplete "information" is useless and serves no purpose.

 If you're going to post things like this, be specific. If posting or filing a complaint, include some usable information.



=


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 3, 2014)

This is my gut feeling:  The OP's real goal was to get Wyndham managements' attention.  Nothing wrong with that.  Maybe they will ask for some kind of compensation - who knows.  

Now that they have Wyndham's attention, they seem to have accomplished their goal, and so they deleted their original post, because they don't want to say what the resort is.  (Their post was also quoted in the thread, so deleting the original post is more of a symbolic gesture.)

However, they confused me, and apparently others, when they said they were doing a "service" on TUG.  

That being said, I do think that some people were awfully hard on them - the person may be a guest, and not a member, but they've been a guest for a long time - not a newbie.

I still don't understand why the name of the resort was a big secret...


----------



## nakyak (Jul 3, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Let's make this simple:  WHY don't you want to reveal the resort's name?




Why are we going around in circles?  I already stated last night it was not my preference to do that here.

I'll share all the details with Wyndham's Executive I speak with.  This is more than fair and reasonable.  They asked me to remove the details to allow them to investigate the matter.  In good faith since they finally made the effort to reach out to me I did so and will allow them an opportunity to respond.


----------



## nakyak (Jul 3, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> I too believe that others have been unfair here.
> 
> I think a better question is what were the motives of the OP's first post?  Perhaps she wanted to vent or perhaps she wanted the attention of Wyndham.  Perhaps she wanted advice on how to deal with the situation the next time.  Regardless it's totally up to the OP to tell us the resort or not.
> 
> ...




The bolded is one reason.

The second reason is that as I expected certain TUG members would want to call the resort and interfere with any potential action Wyndham Corporate can take to remedy the situation.  Essentially giving a heads up to the staff about what has occurred before the right people got involved.  The matter is best left for Wyndham to address with management.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 3, 2014)

So, if you didn't want Tuggers to interfere, why post here at all?  - Was it to get management's attention?  There is nothing wrong with that, but it would have been helpful if you stated that right up front, instead of being so mysterious.


----------



## nakyak (Jul 3, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> So, if you didn't want Tuggers to interfere, why post here at all?  - Was it to get management's attention?  There is nothing wrong with that, but it would have been helpful if you stated that right up front, instead of being so mysterious.




It was to get the issue brought up in the open and to get Wyndham to address it.  Period, end of story.

Wyndham for the first time has actually responded.  Whether they follow through or not remains to be seen but I will at least give them the opportunity to do their investigation without this becoming more of a train wreck than it already is.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 3, 2014)

nakyak1504 said:


> It was to get the issue brought up in the open and to get Wyndham to address it.  Period, end of story.
> 
> Wyndham for the first time has actually responded.  Whether they follow through or not remains to be seen but I will at least give them the opportunity to do their investigation without this becoming more of a train wreck than it already is.



  Wow ! Real Moxie. 

  So, why didn't you post it here:  http://www.complaintsboard.com/bycompany/worldmark-by-wyndham-a49909.html  in the Wyndham Complaints board ( open and read by Wyndham) , here, too:  Tripadvisor - and the Dept. Of Public Health ?


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 3, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Wow ! Real Moxie.
> 
> So, why didn't you post it here:  http://www.complaintsboard.com/bycompany/worldmark-by-wyndham-a49909.html  in the Wyndham Complaints board ( open and read by Wyndham) and the Dept. Of Public Health ?



Wow !  Where you been?  Instead of the multitude of posts trying to attack the OP, and obviously trying to goad the OP into revealing the gossipy details, why haven't there been more posts like this?  

And where are all the posts that reveal the OP is a whiner?  I checked and I don't see them.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 3, 2014)

Suggestion to the moderator this thread sure be closed because the OP achieved her objective and that was to bring the problem to the attention of Wyndham management.

Plus she has removed her first post as ask by Wyndham.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 3, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Wow, where you been?  Instead of the multitude of posts trying to attack the OP, and obviously trying to goad the OP into revealing the gossipy details, why haven't there been more posts like this?



  I did. Way early in this debacle.

  See post #3.

  Apparently, the OP's intentions were elsewhere.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 3, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Suggestion to the moderator this thread sure be closed because the OP achieved her objective and that was to bring the problem to the attention of Wynhdam management.



+1.  Great recommendation.


----------

